# Breeders In Texas



## bowwow (Aug 26, 2016)

We just lost our much loved Shepherd and the emptiness in the house is difficult. We will get another Shepherd but we are very leery of many breeders because of some genetic health issues that don't seem to be a priority to many breeders to weed out and also because many breeders stray from the standard particularly with the size of their dogs. We are looking for a breeder that does breed to standard not over sized and we would prefer the breeding stock was tested for genetic issue such as DM in addition we do prefer the black and red. Can anyone guide us on this? We are willing to look outside of our state.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only breeder I am familiar with in TX. I have seen a couple of her dogs lately in training and trials. 
=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

If color doesn't matter then I would agree with Germelhaus. Great dogs. For showline (black and red) try Rallhaus.


----------



## chienmu (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi! I'm a long time lurker that registered just to second the recommendations for a Germelhaus dog. MelloDee breeds great dogs that are well-balanced and can go to either sport or pet homes. She also doesn't just sell her dogs to anyone that shows up with the money, she makes sure the dog fits in the household. My sweet girl is a Germelhaus dog and I must say I couldn't be more pleased with her or with the help that MelloDee has provided us with. I looked through the forums as I was debating my choice and found a lot of really old information, so if you have any questions on Germelhaus dogs feel free to message me.


----------



## bowwow (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I am familiar with Germelhaus and I have seen dogs from there work. Unfortunately I am looking for the red and black rather than the sable and I would prefer more show line rather than the working type which tends to be a bit more boxy and the Germelhaus has mostly the sable and or very dark.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

perhaps if you contact gremelhaus they can recommend a show line breeder


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I second Rallhaus for a showline.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Since we can't breeder bash, I can't post a name, but stay away from huge operations there with a lot of dogs. I met two dogs from the same Texas kennel. They look beautiful but have the type of behavior problems that could be genetic. They are both oversized males. Black and red.


----------



## bowwow (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks LuvShepherds, I understand who you may be referring to and I am aware and have seen the same as you have described.


----------



## bowwow (Aug 26, 2016)

I have contacted several breeders via either their contact link on their website or email and I have not heard back from any. In my messages I have asked about health histories and/or any genetic testing completed plus I inquired as too if the breeding pairs are standard size since that information is rarely listed in the bio of parents unless it is to boast on the fact they are 'big boned' or 'extra large' which is something I am not interested in. Does anyone breed shepherd's to standard? Do breeders really not want to hear or answer questions the potential owner's need to ask?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

How long ago did you contact them? Some of them I would imagine are even busier on the weekends due to training or other occurrences.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, there are breeders who breed to the standard and are concerned about health. 
Since you are willing to go out of state, you may want to look into:

DM Free German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder in California, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds Southern California, West Coast G West Coast German Shepherds in California

Alta-Tollhaus | Home of Awesome German Shepherd Dogs Alta -Tollhaus in Michigan

Both have the West German showline black/red and have been recommended in other forum posts.


----------



## bowwow (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you Mary Beth I was not familiar with the California breeder and what I glimced on the web link I appreciate greatly since they did talk about health. I will contact them. 

Galathiel: Just an FYI, I do realize breeders are very busy people and waiting for replies does take patience and I assure you that I allow plenty of time to elapse. It seems in many cause if I had just simply inquired as to where to send a check I would have gotten a reply but since I am specifically asking about health, health histories of offspring, longivity of their dogs, and breeding to the GSD standard my questions are not always appreciated or wanted.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay. I was just going by the date you posted your query to the date you mentioned you hadn't heard back.


----------

